# How I lost my teeth...



## daveomak (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 29, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 29, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## tardissmoker (Oct 29, 2017)

Get the implants! They are stronger.
Your quips, my quips, trust me, get the implants!


----------



## stovebolt (Oct 30, 2017)

Good one Dave.

Chuck


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for the laugh Dave
Richie


----------



## natej (Nov 20, 2017)

Hahaha awesome


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2017)

Ooooooh.  Brave guy, but....
LMAO.
Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 20, 2017)

Lololol, That put a smile on my face this morning......


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 30, 2017)

That's funny!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2017)

Laughed so loud I woke my wife! Don't need new teeth but that Black Eye is gonna be in the Christmas Pics.:confused:...
JJ


----------



## KCowTown (Dec 1, 2017)

Hahaha had to share this


----------

